# New team captain has been appointed



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello all,

So I was talking with a few peeps and I think its best I pass on the throne.  I've taken on new challenges recently and I honestly don't have much if any spare time.  I have already appointed Norton as captain.  He's done a great job updating threads and helping out and is active a lot.  Me as well as all of you are sure he can do a great job.  So let's give him a huge congrats on his promotion. 

As far as me, I'll still crunch and be around, for those who might have asked.

In the next day or two I'll get the titles and all the threads changed accordingly.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 25, 2013)

Great choice for your successor CP.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 25, 2013)

My commiserationscongratulations to Norton


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 25, 2013)

One of the best guys that could have been chosen.

Thanks for all your dedication, CP.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

If there was anyone that could do it, it's Norton! Congrat's my friend.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2013)

Many huge Thanks go to Chicken Patty for all his hard work and devotion  

And a huge Congratulations go to Norton on his promotion to Captain  

We of the WCG-TPU team all look forward to the upcoming months and years of crunching together and rocking the challenges like nobody's business.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 25, 2013)

You could not of had a better choice.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your pursuits, D  It doesn't even seem that long ago that you were appointed captain- time flies. You had an excellent run; thank you for all your hard work  

Norton is the absolute best pick for the next Captain. You're leaving the position in great hands. 

The Captain is Gone... Long Live The Captain


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 25, 2013)

Great choice CP! Norton will be a great captain! But remember you'll always be my Captain! I'll just have 2 Captains now.. lol Oh and before you PM me I know you're a dude! lol <--inside joke


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratz to norton! CP is like my hero both on and off TPU and has served our community well! I know norton will do just the same!


----------



## sabre23 (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations Norton.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2013)

I have no doubt Norton will keep us steered in the right direction.  I'll still be around to help in what I can.   

...and thanks for all the words ladies and gents!


----------



## okidna (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats and good luck to Norton! 

And big thank you and also good luck for Chicken Patty!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2013)

Absolute best choice!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Norton on this awesome promotion!!!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2013)

Excellent choice in appointing Norton


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow!!! 

Thanks for the vote of confidence from CP and everyone else!!! --

I shall do my best to follow in the footsteps of our great captain and for the greatest Team on the best forum!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 25, 2013)

You better
You are filling some "big shoes"


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 25, 2013)

Your a natural choice Norton. When I google'd "Crunching WCG", look who showed up in the results.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton has de facto be our "captain" for quite some time, so he indeed is the best choice CP could make. Congrats Norton, now your promo is official!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

HammerON said:


> You better
> You are filling some "big shoes"



Mine already size 14 

However, you are correct.... there is no substitute for our captain 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Your a natural choice Norton. When I google'd "Crunching WCG", look who showed up in the results.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131025/Capture238.jpg



There's a lot of us there when you do that image search


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 25, 2013)

one question remains, who is taking Norton's spot as Assistant Captain ?


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 25, 2013)

That role will be on a spontaneous freelancing basis and depending who is online much in that particular period in which an assistant captain is needed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, ION was already an assistant captain...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 25, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> That role will be on a spontaneous freelancing basis and depending who is online much in that particular period in which an assistant captain is needed.



well thats a vague answer...   we have always had 1 person as capn and 1 person as asst capn, i dont see why we would change that now.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 25, 2013)

Congrats, Norton! Now Captain Norton!!

CP, you were and always will be 'Da Man!' Sad to see you go but Happy that you are growing into your own career. 

Norton is a very capable next step in the Captaincy. 

I am extremely happy for you both!

TPU could not be the best, without the best in charge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not going anywhere bud, still will crunch, post, and be around.  Won't be as much as in my glory days but I'm not leaving my family behind. 



Arjai said:


> Congrats, Norton! Now Captain Norton!!
> 
> CP, you were and always will be 'Da Man!' Sad to see you go but Happy that you are growing into your own career.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, ION was already an assistant captain...



Correct... He's tied up with school atm (2nd yr engineering studies are a challenge) but should be back soon. 

As far as assisting the Team... we all assist each other on a daily basis. We are all Team assistants.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Correct... He's tied up with school atm (2nd yr engineering studies are a challenge) but should be back soon.
> 
> As far as assisting the Team... we all assist each other on a daily basis. We are all Team assistants.



That is a very good point.  I've message him anyways, see what his input is on Assistant Captaincy


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2013)

This is the thread that broke Nortons thank button.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats Norton buddy. I will be back oneday in full force maybe a little more. My life sucks right now and is in shambles. But all will be good oneday.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2013)

Norton said:


> Correct... He's tied up with school atm (2nd yr engineering studies are a challenge) but should be back soon.
> 
> As far as assisting the Team... we all assist each other on a daily basis. We are all Team assistants.



Yup, I'm back, and will be doing my best to spend more time here helping out 


Congratulations Bill!


----------



## mauriek (Oct 26, 2013)

Congrats Captain Norton, since the highest rank here is Captain, i think i prefer Lieutenant [Ion] rather than Assistant [Ion]. 

and big thanks to all CP hard work for the team all this time, wish you luck in future..


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2013)

james888 said:


> This is the thread that broke Nortons thank button.



It works now  At least until I break it again 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2013)

shit yeah keep pushing!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> My life sucks right now and is in shambles



 I feel for ya my friend! Keep your chin high and remember that we are all thinking of ya man.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 26, 2013)

Dang a new Captain?  That is how long I have been absent from the scene

Grats to Norton, could not have picked a better successor CP, and hats off to you bro for holding the team together while you were El Kapitan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks again for all the kind words fellas!  Norton and ION can change their titles accordingly since I have changed mine already.  Ion gladly took the assistant captain slot.


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2013)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks again for all the kind words fellas!  Norton and ION can change their titles accordingly since I have changed mine already.  Ion gladly took the assistant captain slot.



All set! W1zz changed my title earlier today. 

Here's to my trying to be as good a captain as you have been! -


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2013)

Norton said:


> All set! W1zz changed my title earlier today.
> 
> Here's to my trying to be as good a captain as you have been! -



You'll do great


----------

